# Heidi Klum - topless tanning on her balcony in Miami 07.01.2017 x127



## brian69 (8 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2017)

Läuft, Heidi! :drip:


----------



## ass20 (8 Jan. 2017)

Thanks so much for Heidi


----------



## canius (8 Jan. 2017)

Danke für Heidi!


----------



## alex99 (8 Jan. 2017)

Top Bilder:thx:


----------



## savvas (8 Jan. 2017)

Klasse, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## robsen80 (8 Jan. 2017)

:thx::thx::thx: für die Bilder! :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (8 Jan. 2017)

Ganz toll!!! Unsere Heidi ist einfach super. Hübsch, sympathisch, total unverkrampft. :thumbup: Heidi ist immer noch eine der schönsten Frauen der Welt!  :thx:


----------



## stoner (8 Jan. 2017)

Super Frau, danke für die Bilder


----------



## Geilowicz82 (8 Jan. 2017)

Überragende Bilder. Danke dafür


----------



## prediter (8 Jan. 2017)

:WOW::thx::thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Jan. 2017)

da war dann auch wieder zufällig ein Fotograf in der Gegend


----------



## vtel (8 Jan. 2017)

fuer das alter doch sehr annehmbar  vielen dank


----------



## Nightmare86 (8 Jan. 2017)

sehr offen unsere Heidi


----------



## stuftuf (8 Jan. 2017)

wollte wohl mal wieder etwas ablenken mit ihrem Body.... kann nach den schlechten Schlagzeilen der letzten Zeit ja nicht schaden


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2017)

wow
geile Titten


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (9 Jan. 2017)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gunnar56 (9 Jan. 2017)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2017)

Nicht schlecht die Heidi :drip:

Thx


----------



## anonym4 (9 Jan. 2017)

thanks!


----------



## bklasse (10 Jan. 2017)

Super,vielen Dank.


----------



## erwinfrank46 (10 Jan. 2017)

some procedure at last year


----------



## sticky (10 Jan. 2017)

Danke, sehr schöne Frau


----------



## Mischel1989 (10 Jan. 2017)

Super Bilder. Danke!


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2017)

erwinfrank46 schrieb:


> some procedure at last year



...same procedure as every year... - fortunatelythx2 - and absolutely no need for the bikini top:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (10 Jan. 2017)

So gefällt sie mir noch 'nen Tick besser als im Abendkleid.


----------



## misterBIG (11 Jan. 2017)

super! vielen dank für die ausführliche bildergalerie!


----------



## FoxFox (11 Jan. 2017)

Danke schön


----------



## emma2112 (12 Jan. 2017)

Danke für Heidi!


----------



## spider70 (14 Jan. 2017)

Wenn das mal nicht gewollt war !!!!
Fehlt nur noch, dass Heidi nackt wäre!!!!
Danke für die tollen Bilder!!!!


----------



## DODO747 (14 Jan. 2017)

yummy,yummy


----------



## pfeuillebois (14 Jan. 2017)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Kolly200 (14 Jan. 2017)

Sehr gute Perfomance.


----------



## Trashi (14 Jan. 2017)

vielen Dank ! super Bilder


----------



## Heros (14 Jan. 2017)

Was ein heißer Body ....


----------



## Dante186 (14 Jan. 2017)

sehr schöne bilder:thumbup:


----------



## andubrun (14 Jan. 2017)




----------



## say_yes (14 Jan. 2017)

vielen dank für die bilder!


----------



## tristram1 (15 Jan. 2017)

wunderhübsche frau


----------



## chicharito (15 Jan. 2017)

Hot! :thumbup:


----------



## jumbo74 (15 Jan. 2017)

Wow very hot.


----------



## Calli (16 Jan. 2017)

immer wieder nice  thx for pics


----------



## Bob Kelso (16 Jan. 2017)

Super hot!


----------



## Smurf4k (16 Jan. 2017)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## sticker (17 Jan. 2017)

Super HOT ! :thumbup:


----------



## Udo09 (17 Jan. 2017)

Gracias


----------



## mc-hammer (19 Jan. 2017)

lecker ihre zwei tittis


----------



## 60y09 (21 Jan. 2017)

jetzt noch 2-3 Kilo mehr auf den Rippen und es ist wieder perfekt !


----------



## xyz2010 (22 Jan. 2017)

Danke für die schöne Heidi


----------



## nagerdrops (22 Jan. 2017)

wenn man ihr Alter bedenkt, respekt


----------



## Balian (23 Jan. 2017)

Thx a lot


----------



## celson (23 Jan. 2017)

Nice sehr schöne frau


----------



## bertrams (23 Jan. 2017)

danke sehr


----------



## xerli (23 Jan. 2017)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## hornet (23 Jan. 2017)

Ohne Spaß.
Heidi hat auch einfach Bock drauf ihre Hupen zu zeigen.
Anders lässt es sich doch nicht erklären, dass sie sich so offensiv und lange
oben ohne auf dem Balkon präsentiert. Sie weiß doch, dass sie immer Paparazzi an sich kleben hat. 
Und sie zeigt sich auch völlig zu recht. Denn sie ist immer noch mega heiß !


----------



## FSH34 (21 Feb. 2017)

Aber HALLO .........


----------



## peekabo (22 Feb. 2017)

respekt, für das Alter...


----------



## derpate73 (22 Feb. 2017)

immer noch eine Augenweide!


----------



## ketzekes (22 Feb. 2017)

Heidi ist einfach Dynamit,danke!


----------



## Kami123 (23 Feb. 2017)

Immer wieder geil


----------



## gerdicom (25 Feb. 2017)

brian69 schrieb:


> ​



Heiß gaaanz heiß :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Mail (25 Feb. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## Florian123 (27 Feb. 2017)

Immer wieder schön oben ohne


----------



## fagir (2 März 2017)

Danke für die schöne heidi


----------



## pilaski (3 März 2017)

immer noch scharf die mutti


----------



## hase2 (3 März 2017)

Sehr sehr sexy! (Noch immer)


----------



## agtgmd (3 März 2017)

geile Mama :-D


----------



## rotmarty (3 März 2017)

Die Titten sind immer noch geil


----------



## marriobassler (3 März 2017)

seit freiwillig keine alternden millionäre mehr anbeissen muss sie wieder verstärkt eigenwerbung machen wuhahahahahahaha


----------



## Adlerauge (3 März 2017)

Wer sich pflegt, der kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## JoeKoon (3 März 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mamrok (3 März 2017)

schönes Foto


----------



## mum3500 (12 März 2017)

Das war ganz bestimmt nicht mit Absicht


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 März 2017)

Sehr prachtvolle Brüste hat Heidi.


----------



## vibfan (12 März 2017)

vielen Dank für eine Traumfrau !!!!


----------



## RELee (12 März 2017)

tolle bilder , danke


----------



## ruhrpottpower2002 (15 März 2017)

immer noch nett anzusehen


----------



## grezn (21 März 2017)

Guuuuute Frauuuu sexy Frau


----------



## bruce233s (21 März 2017)

super, vielen dank!


----------



## chucky0512 (21 März 2017)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## lokipvp (29 März 2017)

brian69 schrieb:


> ​


 n1ce shots


----------



## leicesterle (29 März 2017)

Sie war und ist einfach der Hammer.
Danke sehr!


----------



## mrjojojo1 (30 März 2017)

Sexy Heidi, Tks


----------



## serm1 (1 Apr. 2017)

Nice boobs. Ty


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (3 Apr. 2017)

:thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schaum1 (3 Apr. 2017)

wunderschön


----------



## bof (11 Apr. 2017)

Perfect!!!


----------



## erimay1987 (15 Apr. 2017)

sie sieht echt noch so hammer aus...


----------



## knutschi (23 Apr. 2017)

Wow absolute super Bilder


----------



## Leupi24 (23 Apr. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> Läuft, Heidi! :drip:



Thanks!!!!:thx:


----------



## benti (24 Apr. 2017)

Super,vielen Dank.


----------



## BrownTea123 (14 Mai 2017)

eine wahnsinns frau die heidi


----------



## Janette (19 Mai 2017)

still, .... what a body!


----------



## hasch44 (23 Mai 2017)

Sie wird immer interessanter!


----------



## lopaca (20 Juni 2017)

Top Figur! Danke, für die Fotos


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

Oh god yes!


----------



## derthork (9 Sep. 2017)

Danke für die Fotos aber ich finde sie nicht so toll.


----------



## madmax1970 (10 Sep. 2017)

Hans und Franz an frischer Luft-einfach Klasse


----------



## gh2808 (17 Sep. 2017)

what a perfect wife


----------



## bruce233s (19 Sep. 2017)

immer wieder schön zu sehen


----------



## MRM993 (1 Okt. 2017)

Holy moly :drip:


----------



## Gaggingmaster (1 Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank für diesen interessanten und anregenden Beitrag!


----------



## quark (10 Okt. 2017)

Immer noch die Beste! Sagenhaft.
:thx: vielmals. :thumbup:


----------



## dhaddy (11 Okt. 2017)

Mega Figur. Super


----------



## lobo95 (24 Okt. 2017)

"Hans und Franz" sind immer noch gut in Form.


----------



## alexxxxxi (31 Okt. 2017)

Heidi strahlt ein sehr natürliche und ungekünstelte Nacktheit aus


brian69 schrieb:


> ​


----------



## keskinkt17 (1 Nov. 2017)

diese frau ist der hammer


----------



## captb (1 Nov. 2017)

man mag von ihr halten was man will - aber gut aussehen tuen ihre beiden Brüs.... schon.

danke


----------



## fullpower (1 Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## hairybeast101 (8 Jan. 2018)

topless on balcony!!!!


----------



## erich (28 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup:.randios Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## holden23 (2 Feb. 2018)

Oldie but Goldie! Die Brüste können sich immer noch sehen lassen. Vor allem für ihr Alter. Weiter so!


----------



## RaKush (6 Feb. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## martini99 (18 Feb. 2018)

so schlimm ist sie doch gar nicht. Danke.


----------



## DPM_69 (18 Feb. 2018)

super tolle heidi!


----------



## f4nkym0nky (25 Feb. 2018)

Wow, super Bilder!


----------



## Darkman100 (1 Juni 2018)

danke für den wunderbaren Beitrag!


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juni 2018)

holden23 schrieb:


> Oldie but Goldie! Die Brüste können sich immer noch sehen lassen. Vor allem für ihr Alter. Weiter so!



sind ja auch schon des öfteren geliftet worden :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------

